# Parking Freeport Fleetwood



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Thinking to go to Freeport Fleetwood on a Sunday(tomorrow) the web site shows free parking but are there spaces for MH's and as its a sunday might I find one?
Someone used to post on here about going to Freeport if you are still here how did you find parking?


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

No one visited there in a MH?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sorry can't help with freeport Fleetwood, not been for years.
Have you tried phoning customer services? they are usually very helpful. 
There is usually a coach park, know they did bus trips there when I lived in Chorley.
Good motorhome parking, not overnighting, at Hornsea freport, and junction 32 outlet M62
Let us know how you get on
Sue


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi - ye we have been there a few times in our motorhome - no problem at all. Other motorhomes were there at the same time and I noticed one had chains across his two front doors through the steering wheel, obviously worried about security - but we had no bother at all - plenty of room when we have visited even at the weekend.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Decided to go in car,as said above saw a couple of MH's,I could have gone in our MH and the parking is free.
I did not see any time limits or exclutions.

Did not spend any money the wife could not find clothes that suited her


----------

